# Official P&S Florida Summer Get Together



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I called about the permit for the south beach park and it's taken for that weekend so we will go with the back up plan.

Were Moving Farther South 

I so happen to know someone who owns a beach house down in Floridana Beach . We will have beach access right from their backyard and little to worry about in the way of other fishermen or surfers cross your fingers . Just homes on that part of beach which is about 10 mins north of Sebastian Inlet. The address is 6715 South Hwy A1A and if your traveling South on A1A
it will be the 4th house past the blinking yellow light on the left which is at the gas station on A1A. There is only one light on that stretch on A1A so you shouldn't miss it . From the 192 causeway traveling south on A1A it's about a 20 min drive . The fishing should be good there being that the beach has never been renourished and the trough is deep . We will have access to a grill and I will get a 1/4 barrel of suds so bring your mugs and lets go fishin. I will be there at dawn. Park on the grass in front of the house and you can also park across the street just next to the walk path and carry your things just across the street and up the driveway. I would really like to know how many people are going to show if possible so RSVP here. 

When : Sat May 22nd

Where : 6715 South Hwy A1A

Time : Dawn till ? 

PS: Ifin I know how many then maybe we could get a menu together . We should be able to make a day of it so come prepared . And by the way if anyone is traveling a great distance and needs to spend the night my doors are open .

I am always open for suggestions .


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Mark is your private messaging on or activated . I have sent you 2 messages ?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds great. But I'm coming from Orlando, using 95 south. How do i get there from here?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The directions that were posted before Reelbehind just keep going south on A1A till you come to the blinking yellow light . 4th house on the left. The exit # off of 95 slips my mind at this time but you want to get off at Rt 192 off of 95 and travel east to the beaches and come across the melbourne causeway . When you hit A1A make a right and travel south and keep going till you hit the blinking yellow light.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

OK Koz. But if i get lost you will have one heck of a post here. Now how many of you reading this are going to show up?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Reelbehind I have sent you a couple of Private messages is yours not on or not working?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

E mail me and I will give you my #


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Koz, I'll be there in "spirit". If it wasn't a 12+ hr drive an I was a millionaire I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Koz,

PM incoming.....

I'll be there!

Sorry 

Mark


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a graduation in South Florida to attend that weekend and will probably be doing some fishing in the Charollet Habor area. Sounds like a good time will be had. Hope you catch some fish. If things change, I will be there.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry Koz, the pm is not working. I think i know the general area it will be held in. We just need to get more people to show up.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I hope more people show . All I know is I'm a fishin and pouring some suds on the 22nd.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I will be there ....... cant seem to talk my wife into it =). Looking forward to meeting all who show and catch a few fish.... most likely will not be there early though......lol.


----------



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

*Have fun ya'll*

This get together seems to be working out quite well. Good job Koz!! Too bad I'm in Cdogs position of being a little more than 12 hours away by car, or I'd surely be there as well. Just a thought....if this get together works out well, and turns into some kind of an annual thing. I would certainly consider using my car to car-pool with those who are stuck up here in my neck of the woods. That being PA, NJ and VA. At any rate, hope all goes well, hope everyone's drag screams at least once. HLS


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Head Count*

Reelbehind , MarkDido , Beachbms , Cdog and hls in spirit , Creek maybe. BentHook? verobeachfish? Anyone else ?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Come on people 174 views and a handful of guy's are gonna show up? Trust me when i say you will get more info by showing up then you will by lurking on this site!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Anyone thats coming can you let me know what time you were planning on arriving. 
Thanks


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm going to shoot for about 9:00.

It's a long haul from Orlando, and I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fish don't care what you look like.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Might be there at the same time, but if this wind keeps a blowin!?


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

unless i come into some unexpected money this week, i believe that i will unfortunatly have to pass on this outing. i figure an easy 175 miles each way. with time and gas, and no other west coasters, the costs are too high. everyone enjoy the fishing and friends. please remember not to drink too much if you will be driving after the shindig.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I know what you mean about the winds . I just saw the extended forcast and they are calling for the winds to die down by the weekend and the temps in the 90's with a 20% chance of rain. 
Parking arrangements are changed . Park in front of the house in the grass no parking across the road at the walking path. Don't need no stinking tickets from the county sheriffs dept.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry about the east coast think sandcasting. But it sounds like a road trip to me . Maybe in a couple of months we can all get together over your way and you can show us some gulf fishin tactics.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Sounds like a plan.

Maybe one of our left coast bretheren could pick up the ball and make tentative plans for a get together in August?

Mark


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Koz & Co., but I won't be able to make it.   I'd like to, but I have to travel out of town that day on business. Hope y'all catch a sh**load out there!!

On a good note, I just got back from 2 days of fishing in Costa Rica where I landed two sailfish in the 90-100 lb. range!   Kinda puts the 1-2lb. seatrout in perspective........... All were released unharmed.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

We will all hook up again this summer Mullet Wrangler. Doing some fishin with the fish on steroids. That had to be a great experience to remember. Any Pics?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

So far I have three names Reelbehind , MarkDido , Beachbms .
Anyone else going to show?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Im guessing I will be there some time around 19ish.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Kozlow said:


> *So far I have three names Reelbehind , MarkDido , Beachbms .
> Anyone else going to show? *


Koz, I would love to come if this get together is a week later. It's 12+ hrs each way is too much for just staying one day. Have fun and good luck fishing. I'll be there is spirit like Cdog said.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks CrawFish.
Maybe the next one we have you all from up that way can make it down , it would be a hell of a great time for sure. 
I have a yak lined up for paddeling out any baits.or ifin anyone wants to travel beyound the breakers to see what might be lurking out there. 

Was thinking of getting some fried chicken and some fixins for the day any ideas or request .


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Koz, just put me on some fish . Is it OK to bring my wife and my daughter along?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'll be there, I gonna try for sunrise. Will I be able to get a surf cart down to the beach?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Now this is a pretty chart, the warm water snuck in last night.
http://www.sstcharts.com/cf0514am.shtml


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Koz,

If you're going to spring for chicken, I can pick up some soda / adult beverages if y'all tell me what you prefer.

Great idea aboout the yak! I'm getting excited now!

Mark


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Koz,

Is there any way we can reach you (like a cell phone) so the residents don't call the po-lice when we get there at the crack of dawn?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

If any of ya'll want to fish for the toothy critters by way of the Yak, and don't have the reels speak up and I'll bring a 6/0 and 9/0 with rods.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Dang, sounds like ya'll are getting serious . Wish I was able to go.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Her we go , when you get there come up the drive way and on the left side to the north of the house next to the garage there is a gate that leads you around the side of the house and to the backyard and beach . Follow that route . When I get there I will try to have the garage door open and you can go through there and exit the garage to the left and come on down to the beach. I will be there about 4:30 or so I am shooting for some early Toothies from the beach maybe one for lunch . Just watch the parking on A1A . If there are cars parked in front of 6715 and you can not find anywhere to park there park south of them because the guy that leaves to the north is a Smuck. I will try to come up from the beach and help you if you need it. My cell phone # is 321-298-7534.

Reelbehind bring your family not a problem would be nice to meet them.

BentHook glad your coming . Should not be a problem with the surf cart only have about 6 or so steps to the sand from the back yard might have to take the rods down to go through the garage but around the side of the house should be good to go, its the width of a door way ? We will drag it down if we have to . Also bring the reels and rods for the Toothies just in case. I think I might just go and get one of those under water cameras for those memorable P&S photos that might be captured from the yak.

Mark bring the sodas and whatever suds you want to bring it will help out . Thanks

If you all want to bring any other food along bring it on we will work it all out .

Sounds like the weather is going to be great that day and It will be a great time for all . Hopefully we will put a hurtin on the the fish. 

If you all need my home phone PM me and it will not be a problem.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Koz, etc..

Here's a link to the sailfish pic. I've never tried this before so let me know if the link works!

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/com.hp.HPGuestLogin?username=fishpic&password=48375513


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Worked great. Nice Sail Mullet Wrangler!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Chickin's ordered and will be ready for Pick up around 12 Noon saturday. Heading out the door to pick up some suds and a few other things. Then down to the surf for some Blues for bait in the AM. I'm all spooled up and ready to go in the AM. 

Any other names to add to the list of attendance?

Reelbehind and Family , MarkDido , Beachbms , BentHook. Cdog , Fatback , CrawFish , sandcasting , Mullet Wrangler and hls in spirit , Creek maybe.

Ifin any of you want to bring someone with you . It's not a problem. 

Mark your first up in the yak.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi KOZ- I will be there between 7 and 8 AM, if not earlier.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds Great verobeachfish . See Ya There.
NADA at the attempt to get some Bloody Blues for the Toothies.
Water a little dirty but the winds have died down quite a bit and should be that way all night. Should be a great sun rise on the beach.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

*i'm a no show*

just got in from traveling for work. a little over 400 miles in the truck today, so i will not be driving across the state this time. plus i have a ticket for game 7 of the eastern conference finals, flyers -vs- lightning. hopefully the outing goes well, and there will be more in the future so that i can attend. may the fish gods be with you, and someone please take a digi camera to record the fish and festivities. it would be nice to see the first tarpon photo on the board come from the first florida get together. everybody drive safe.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks sandcasting. Have a great time at the game it will be a good one.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

.See Ya All There In The AM


----------

